# My poor Gunner



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He had such a rough night. 
I would sincerely love to put my foot squarely up the a** of every moron in this neighborhood who was setting off fireworks last night. I don't mind people having a little fun, setting off a couple fireworks at midnight or whatever, but this started at 9:30 last night and went on for _three hours_, non-stop.
Poor Gunner was a wreck. Fireworks don't seem to bother Riley too much, but Gunner cannot handle it. He was running from room to room, barking insanely _the whole time_. We went through the same thing this past fourth of July and there's nothing we can do to calm him. We've tried sitting with him and trying to comfort him - he wants no part of that. We've tried not making a big deal out of it and just ignoring him - doesn't work. We've tried playing with him when that stuff is going on - no good. He just loses his mind. The poor guy was completely frantic and today, he's just crashed on the couch, looking like he's been through the wringer. He's completely worn out. 

I don't know what's wrong with these people. If they're outside, they can plainly hear his barking and the little Border Collie who lives two doors down was going off just as bad. They know they're bothering people, but apparently they just don't care.
What I wouldn't give for about 100 acres in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Gunner. It is painful to watch them in a panic mode like that. Hope he has a relaxing day today.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We had tons of fireworks here too. It gets pretty annoying after a whole evening of it. I know how hard it is when you have a dog that's frightened of the noise! Our Boomer (pointer mix) used to be terrified. It's very stressful for everyone.

I feel very fortunate that Merlin is not affected by the noise!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy. Our mix girl used to pace and whine when the fireworks were going off. One year she somehow forced way out of the yard and ran off, a neighbor took her in till we could find out what happened to her.

You might try something like Rescue Remedy, or there is another calming supplement I can't remember the name right now, I'll for it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We didn't have a lot of firewaorks going off last night. honey ahnd kauyCee just bark when they hear one boom. About 4 years ago i found a golden in the parking lot of the grocery store on new year's Day and was the next day before i could rech her vet. long story short, her name was pixy and she was scared of fireworks. owners had let her out early for her final trip outdoors and someone shot off fire works and she bolted. i found her over 3 miles from where she lives.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Poor guy. Our mix girl used to pace and whine when the fireworks were going off. One year she somehow forced way out of the yard and ran off, a neighbor took her in till we could find out what happened to her.
> 
> You might try something like Rescue Remedy, or there is another calming supplement I can't remember the name right now, I'll for it.


 
I was thinking about that. I was planning to talk to the vet before the 4th of July and see if he'd recommend something or prescribe a mild sedative for him. If you happen to remember the name, or come across it, that'd be great! 
I hate like hell that I even have to _consider_ drugging my boy because of these idiots, but it can't be good for him to get that frantic and sick over it. We have to do something for him. I'll be putting a call in to the mayor's office beforehand and asking if they can't crack-down and do something about it, since fireworks ARE illegal here. But I'm not expecting it to do much good, so I should have something on hand.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I was sound asleep,and the next thing Bo is on my bed trying to hide in my arms.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My Desi is frigtened of thunder. I give her melatonin. My vet said it was fine to give. It has made such a difference! Here's a link with more information.
http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/behavior-phobia.html


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We had tons of fire works going off lastnight.. Didnt even wake my crew up..... I use to have a dog afraid of thunder, fire works etc..we gave her a mild sedative and she did fine with it....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would suggest you talk to your vet and have him prescribe something to have on hand for these instances. Poor baby, that's really unfair for him to have to be so panic stricken. Hope he gets lots of extra love today.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Boy do we ever know what you mean about wanting to do something to the firework fanatics! This is one of our main fears with Eddie. 

We live on the beach in a "two month" summer town. 10 months out of the year, it is so quiet you can hear a pin drop, but come summer (which is pretty short in Maine  ) the place fills up and almost e-v-e-r-y night some idiot is setting off fireworks. And I mean, BIG fireworks! 

Last night there were a few so we quickly encouraged Eddie to go out on the deck to witness the sights and sounds so we can acclimate him to it. 

We sure worry that he will not like them and then we will be in for one heck of a summer. 

I would be interested in knowing what you find out for "calming" meds for fireworks.....So sorry Gunner had such a rough time!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you tried putting on a music cd and playing it as loud as you can stand it? I did this for my Gunner and now am able to lower the volume a little.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue Remedy is supposed to be a natural product, you can get it in the health food supply stores. Melatonin is the other one I was thinking about.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor pup.. we didnt have to many fireworks in our area so I am not sure what Murphy will do. There was one loud bang and he just turned to look. I was going to suggest the setative too. I think we might have some on hand at the 4th of July too just incase.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

A day late but... Sophie and I used to live in Hawaii where New Year's fireworks are akin to being in Beirut! The only place that she felt safe was the bathtub, so I made our preparations early with a fat comforter, portable TV and several books, and she and I sat in the tub. Usually I read to her aloud, which seemed to help, too. If you do go the prescription or natural remedy route, be sure to give it to Gunner well in advance. Poor thing...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Have you tried putting on a music cd and playing it as loud as you can stand it? I did this for my Gunner and now am able to lower the volume a little.


Mom and I were just talking about that, last night. After the other night, we're _already_ dreading and thinking ahead to the 4th. LOL.
We have an older house, that doesn't have central air. Neither one of us care for air conditioning, and the house stays pretty cool anyway, so we never bothered to have it put in. Now we're going to, before summer. We'll have some sort of sedative on hand, just in case, but we're going to try keeping the air on, windows closed and either the tv or the stereo up real loud and hopefully he won't hear most of them. Maybe a little Metallica at full blast will drown them out. 

It's funny - he hates thunder, too, but his reaction is completely opposite to that of fireworks. Thunder scares him and he just sits by me, shivering, wanting me to protect him. The fireworks make him mad. It's like he just loses his mind and wants to kill whatever is making that noise.


----------

